# question on sugars



## chris_harper (Dec 9, 2006)

i saw these referenced in another thread, and have never seen them before- turbinado sugar and muscovado sugar. what are these sugars? i have only seen plain white "pure cane" sugar, powdered suager, and the varieties of brown sugar.  can someone tell me what the different sugars are, and any info i might need to know about them? maybe this would be good for a sticky...


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 9, 2006)

Chris, I looked up the two types of sugar you asked about as it made me curious too. Did a google search on 'turbanado sugar and muscovado sugar' and went with the wikipedia result..

Turbinado sugar (popular brand name(s) include Sugar in the Raw) is a type of sugar cane extract. It is made by steaming unrefined raw sugar.

*Turbinado* sugar is similar in appearance to brown sugar but paler, and in general the two can be exchanged freely in recipes.

Related types of raw sugar include Muscovado and Demerara (sugar).

*Muscovado* is a type of unrefined sugar with a strong molasses flavour. It is also known as Barbados or moist sugar. It is very dark brown in color, and slightly coarser and stickier than most brown sugars. Unlike most brown sugars, which are composed of refined white sugar with molasses added, muscovado takes its flavor and color from the sugar cane juice it is made from. It offers good resistance to high temperatures and has a reasonably good shelf life. The unrefined sugar goes well with coffee and other beverages, and was one of the most prominent export commodities of the Philippines in the 1800s.

Related types of raw sugars include Jaggery, Demerara (sugar), and Turbinado sugar.

Hope this helps clear it up

Joe


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 14, 2006)

I use turbinado sugar in all my rubs and in sauces.  It is coarser than brown sugar and is dry not moist.  You can find the Sugar In The Raw brand in most grocery stores.

Scott


----------



## icemn62 (Dec 14, 2006)

I used it once.  It does not burn like regular brown sugar does.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

I started out using brown sugar as we usually had it in the house, and most recipes called for it.  The more I used, the more lumps I had in my rubs.  The moisture in the brown sugar was causing it.

Then I heard abt Turbinado sugar.  I bought some and have been using it ever since for my rubs.  It will take  a higher heat without burning like brown sugar.  All it is (like already mentioned) is sugar in the raw.

If you want a darker look in your rub, or don't mind the "burnt" look and sometimes taste, use the brown sugar.

Turbinado is all I use now..... 

Bill


----------



## dacdots (Dec 14, 2006)

Another kind of sugar which I use in ham and bacon curing as well as in making summer sausage and dried sticks is powdered dextros.Ive talked about it here before.It is corn sugar and is very finely textured.Its fine terture lends a quality which more rapidly enters meat on a celluar level which in turn distributes itself more thoroughly throughout your meat giving you a more uniform distrubition.It is 70% the sweetness of regular processed cane sugar and mixes very good with liquid which is very handy.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 15, 2006)

i found some turbinado sugar at my loacl grocery store. it is called "sugar in the raw" 2lb box was what i bought. have been using it in my rub ever since i bought it last week.  thanks for the info. i never thought to google it.


----------



## msmith (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris what store did you find that in, we dont have heb stores here, maybe ill try looking at albertsons


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2006)

msmith, I've seen it at Wally's in the same area as the brown sugar. I'm sure Albertsons has it too.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 18, 2006)

i found it on the next to the bottom shelf, under the brown sugars.


----------

